# كيف تحافظ على كفاءة المحرك في الصيف ؟



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

:63::63::63::63::63:


مع فصل الصيف وارتفاع درجات الحرارة تزداد سخونة محرك السيارة وتبدأ دورة التبريد في العمل لتخفيض هذه السخونة. لكن الأمر الأهم هو كيفية المحافظة على دورة التبريد لضمان كفاءة المحرك، لذلك من الضروري أن نتعرف على أهم المشاكل التي تواجه دورة التبريد وطرق علاجها، وفي ما يلي بعض مشاكل دورة التبريد واسبابها:

أولا عند حدوث سخونة غير اعتيادية للمحرك فيجب اتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية:

ـ زود مستوى المياه في "الردياتير".

ـ أضبط شد سير المروحة.

ـ غيِّر الوصلات التالفة الخاصة بمجرى المياه.

ـ غيِّر غطاء "الردياتير" العلوي لأنه قد يكون تالفا.

ـ اغسل دورة التبريد للتخلص من الشوائب، فقد يكون مجرى المياه مسدودا في دورة التبريد.

ـ استبدل الترموستات فقد تكون لا تعمل بشكل جيد أو تعرضت للتلف.

ـ اعد ضبط توقيت الإشعال.

ـ أصلح أو غيِّر مضخة المياه فقد تكون تالفة أو يوجد بها تسربا.

ثانيا عند سماع صوت خشن وعال بعد التشغيل:

ـ قم بتشحيم مضخة المياه.

ـ قم بتشحيم "رومان" الدينامو.

ثالثا عند حدوث تسرب للمياه من المضخة:

ـ استبدل المضخة لأن مانع التسرب الخاص بها يكون قد تلف.

رابعا عند حدوث نقص المياه باستمرار في "الردياتير":

ـ اختبر الوصلات الكاوتش وغير التالف منها، او الحم «الردياتير» اذا لزم الامر.

ـ تسرب المياه من "الردياتير" نتيجة وجود ترسبات من الصدأ.

ـ اختبر قوام الزيت ولونه داخل "الكرتير" فإن بدا مثل قوام "الطحين" دل على تلف "الجوان" ووجب تغييره.

العناية بدورة التبريد

للعناية بدورة التبريد ينصح الخبراء باتباع الخطوات التالية:

1 ـ تنظيف جسم المحرك من آثار تسرب الزيوت خصوصا زعانف التبريد.

2 ـ التأكد من شد مروحة التبريد وجودة حالته.

3 ـ التأكد من جودة موجهات هواء التبريد وربطها باحكام.

4 ـ التأكد من صلاحية زيت المحرك وتغييره في الوقت المناسب حيث أنه يتحمل جزءا كبيرا من حمل التبريد

5 ـ عدم إضافة المياه العادية التي يؤدي تبخرها إلى تراكم الصدأ.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

ما الذي يسبب السخونة الزائدة ؟


الاستمرار في القيادة بسرعة عالية ، خاصة في الطقس الحار، أحد أكثر الاسباب الشائعة المؤدية للسخونة الزائدة، علاوة على ذلك، قد تحدث السخونة الزائدة لاسباب عديدة اخرى؛ منها تلف في مضخة الماء أو رشح في انابيب التبريد او انسداد في مجاري الهواء الخاصة بالمبرد (الرادياتور) أو عطب في منظم الحرارة (الثرموستات)، 





ماذا تفعل اذا ارتفعت حرارة محرك سيارتك وانت علا الخط السريع 



أوقف عمل مكيف الهواء



ينصح بإيقاف عمل نظام تكييف الهواء فور ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك. ومن المعروف أن تشغيل مسخن الهواء أو نظام التدفئة في السيارة لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريباً يساعد على تخفيض حرارة المحرك.



أركن سيارتك على جانب الطريق:



في حال استمرار حرارة المحرك بالارتفاع، عليك أن توقف السيارة إلى جانب الطريق. افتح غطاء المحرك لزيادة تهوية المحرك واضغط على دواسة البنزين لزيادة دوران المحرك قليلاً فوق المعدل الطبيعي وراقب مؤشر حرارة المحرك. أما إذا لاحظت تسرباً لسائل التبريد أو اندفاع البخار من فوهة المبرد قم بإيقاف تشغيل المحرك على الفور.



o أوقف عمل المحرك



إذا لم تفلح محاولاتك السابقة في تبريد المحرك، يجب عليك أن توقف عمل المحرك وتتركه لكي يبرد، وعادة ما تستغرق هذه العملية حوالي نصف الساعة.



o لا تفتح غطاء فوهة المبرد



إن نزع غطاء فوهة المبرد عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك هو أمر ينطوي على قدر كبير من الخطورة، وذلك لأن المبرد يكون مليئاً بالهواء الساخن المضغوط. لذا، إذا أردت زيادة معدل سائل التبريد، يجب عليك الانتظار حتى تنخفض حرارة المحرك قبل أن تنزع غطاء فوهة المبرد.



كما ينصح باستخدام قماش واق أو ارتداء قفازات خاصة عند فتح غطاء فوهة المبرد لحماية اليدين من سخونة سائل التبريد وبخار الماء. قم بفتح الغطاء بشكل تدريجي حتى يتسرب البخار الساخن قبل أن تفتح الغطاء بشكل كامل.. عندها يمكنك أن تضيف سائل التبريد.



o تفحص حالة المركبة


نظراً لأن ارتفاع حرارة المحرك هو مؤشر على وجود خلل أساسي في أحد أنظمة المحرك، يجب عليك أن تستشير فنياً مختصاً للوقوف على الحالة الفنية لمركبتك.



وتذكر أن درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج. 






سخونة المحرك ....

قد يلاحظ البعض ارتفاع سخونة المحرك بشكل لا
يتناسب مع الامتار التي قطعتها السيارة.. هذه السخونة غير العادية هي مؤشر لعطل ما في السيارة وليس فقط حرارة الجو أو المشاوير الكبيرة التي قطعتها السيارة وحول اسباب هذه السخونة يقول المهندس صلاح البحر: من الاسباب الاولي لارتفاع حرارة السيارة هي تعطل مروحة تبريد المحرك.


* واذا تعطلت مروحة التبريد ماذا علينا ان نفعل؟




في البداية نقول ان مروحة التبريد هي احد مكونات نظام دورة التبريد بالسيارة وهي تقوم بتوفير تيار هوائي شديد يمر منه خلال الرادياتير لتبريد المياه بداخله وبالتالي تبريد المحرك وفي حالة حدوث خلل بالمروحة فان ذلك يؤدي إلي سرعة ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك وبالتالي تعرضه لمشاكل سخونة المحرك الكثيرة.


* كيف نعرف ان المحرك في حالة سخونة شديدة؟





عن طريق متابعة مؤشر الحرارة فاذا تحرك المؤشر إلي المنطقة الحمراء فلابد من ايقاف المحرك فورا.


* لو تعطلت المروحة ماذا نفعل؟





تعطل المروحة قد يكون بسبب احتراق فيوز الكهرباء الخاص بها لذا لابد من استبداله بآخر سليم.. مع مراعاة التناسب بين قوة الفيوز والتيار الكهربائي 'الامبير' و هل هو مناسب للمروحة وذلك حتي لا تتعرض لاي مشاكل اخري كذلك يجب فحص الاسلاك الكهربائية المتصلة بالمروحة والتأكد من سلامة الدائرة الكهربائية المتصلة بها.


* وماذا عن السيارات التي بها ترموستات؟





هناك نوعان من السيارات بها ترموستات مركب بالرادياتير.. في هذه الحالة يتم فحص الترموستات ووصلاته الكهربائية.


* كيف يتم فحص الترموستات؟





توصيل طرفي السلك المتصل بالترموستات بعضها ببعض فاذا دارت المروحة كان دليلا علي ان العطل ناتج عن تلف الترموستات و يمكن التحرك بالسيارة بهذا الوضع وهو تشغيل المروحة بطريقة مباشرة لحين استبدال الترموستات بآخر جديد.


* وهل الترموستات الجديدة لها مواصفات محددة؟





مثلها مثل الفيوز.. لابد ان تكون مناسبة للمواصفات الفنية للمحرك من حيث درجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها تشغيل وفصل المروحة.


* وهل هناك أشكال اخري في حركة المروحة؟





نعم هناك سيارات تعمل بنظام نقل الحركة إلي المروحة بواسطة سير.. هذا السير يتم فحصه والتأكد من سلامته وعدم وجود تلفيات به والتأكد ايضا من انه مشدود بدرجة مناسبة.. ايضا الطنبورة التي يتحرك عليها 'السير' يجب ان تكون سليمة ومحكمة التثبيت ولا يوجد بها ما يؤدي إلي تلف السير.


* وماذا عن المروحة بذاتها؟





قد يكون العطل من المروحة نفسها.. في هذه الحالة علي سائق السيارة ألا يتحرك بها إلا بعد ان يبرد المحرك تماما ثم يسير إلي اقرب مركز خدمة مع الحذر الشديد ألا ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك اكثر من الحرارة الطبيعية لذا عليه ان يتوقف بالسيارة علي فترات حتي يتأكد أن درجة الحرارة مناسبة للتحرك.





ولمبة الزيت الحمراء


* قد تضئ لمبة الزيت اثناء السير ماذا علينا ان نفعل؟





لان الغرض الاساسي من زيت المحرك هو تزييت وتبريد وتقليل الاحتكاك والتآكل بين الاجزاء المتحركة داخل المحرك والتخلص من الرواسب والشوائب في دورة التزييت، لذا لو رأي قائد السيارة لمبة الزيت مضاءة الضوء الاحمر عليه التوقف فورا.


* بعد التوقف ماذا يفعل؟





لابد من وجود كمية زيت احتياطي في السيارة لمثل هذه الاحوال.. وهنا لابد من الكشف علي مستوي الزيت فاذا كان اقل من العلامة الموجودة علي مؤشر الكشف فعليه ان يزيد من الزيت وهكذا يتم حل المشكلة وتطفئ اللمبة.. اما اذا وجد ان مستوي الزيت بالمحرك سليما فيجب ان يتأكد من انسياب الزيت داخل المحرك عن طريق التأكد من سلامة طلمبة الزيت ووصلاتها.


* كيف يمكن التأكد من سلامة طلمبة الزيت؟





لها طريقة بسيطة للغاية.. وهي تشغيل المحرك والنظر داخله من خلال رفع غطاء تزويد الزيت ويلاحظ عملية تدفق الزيت الذي يكون علي 'طرطشة' فاذا كانت غير ذلك فعليه ان يوقف تشغيل المحرك وسحب السيارة إلي اقرب مركز خدمة للفحص وعمل اللازم.


* واذا وجد ان تدفق الزيت مستمرا؟





في هذه الحالة عليه فحص عينة من الزيت باستخدام مقياس الزيت ولمس الزيت الموجود عليه فقد يجد ان المياه تتسرب داخل الزيت نتيجة لوجود شرخ بالمحرك أو تلف 'جوان' وش السلندر وهو ما يجب اصلاحه.. أو تسرب للبنزين من خلال طلمبة البنزين إلي داخل المحرك وهو مايؤدي إلي تقليل لزوجة الزيت المستخدم. ولزوجة الزيت لابد ان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات الفنية للمحرك لذا ننصح بوضع زيت درجة كفاءته عالية وألا نبحث عن الرخيص من الزيوت فاضراره اكبرمن فوائده أو رخصه.


* ما العوامل الاخري المسببة لتسرب الزيت غير التي ذكرتها؟





قد يكون هناك تآكل في بعض اجزاء المحرك مما يؤدي إلي تسرب الزيت دون استكمال دورة التزييت.. اما اذا كان المحرك بحالة فنية جيدة.. فقد يكون انخفاض ضغط الزيت ظاهريا فقط اي نتيجة لوجود عيب في ماكينة قياس ضغط الزيت المتصلة مباشرة بزيت المحرك أو عيب في لمبة بيان ضغط الزيت 'تكون اللمبة معلقة' ويجب اصلاح هذا الخلل البسيط حتي لا يتعرض سائق السيارة لإزعاج شديد





شرح عن السير والبكرات 



اولا البكرات توجد في مقدمة المكينه وهذه البكرات ترتبط مع السيور وكل بكره لها وظيفه محدده وتوجد في السيارات 3 بكرات اساسيه 


1_ واحده بكرة تقوم بضخ الماء من الرديتر للمكينه للتبريد علييها وهي ترتبط ارتباط اساسيا بالمروحه 

2_ البكرة الثانيه وهي بكرة المحور وهي التي يديرها الدينمو 

3_ البكرة الثالثه وهي بكرة المكيف وعندها بكرة اخرى اسفل منها على اليسار لتساعدها في تحريك السير 

والسير يتاثر بالماء وعندما ياتي على السير ماء تسمع اصوات تصفير وخرفشة فالماء اذا جاء على البكرة تسمع هذه الاصوات 

والسير يتاثر بالزيت فلو سكبت عليه زيت يودي الى حدوث انزلاق وارتفاع حراراة السير ويصبح حار جدا وتخرب المادة الموجوده بداخله ويودي الى انقطاعه او ضعفه 

وانتبه اخي السائق لا ترفع السير وهو مشدود مع البكره لكي لا يسبب انقطاعه وانحرافه قليلا عن خط سيره ولكن قم بارخاء السير وبعدين شده 

واذا اردت ان تتاكد من صحة السير فعليك بلمسه بيدك والتاكد من شدته 

فكلما يا اخي طالت مدة تركيبك لسير يجب فحصه كي لا يجلب لك المتاعب

وهنا اختم قولي بافضل سير موجود في المملكة ....


1_ سير ميستوبيشي الياباني 





كيف تفحص الدينمو والبطارية 





الطريقة مثلا عندما تقوم باشراك البطاريه مع بطارية اخرى وتشتغل ثم تطفي السيارة وبعدها تشغله ولا تشتغل جرب هذه الطريقة عندما تسوي اشتراك والسياره شغاله معك قم بارخاء اصبع السلك الاحمر (الموجب ) وفصله والسياره تشتغل اذا السياره بقت تشتغل اعرف ان الدينمو سليم ميه بالميه فقط تاكد من الفيوز وغير البطاريه وايضا جربها قبل ما تركب بطاريه وقبل ما تغير السلف .






اعرف خراب سيارتك من اللون الذي يخرج من العادم (((( الشكمااااااااان ))))))





1 _اذا كان لون العادم الخارج من الشكمان ازرق او ابيض او مزرق ذلك يدل على اختلاط الزيت مع البنزيين داخل غرفة الاحتراق ويجب تفك المكينه وتنضيف الغرفه او الصمامات ...

2_ واحتراق الزيت مع البنزيين سوية يعود ذلك الى حدوث سوفان في اسوانة المحرك مع الوقود وحلقات المكبس مع تاكل وتلف حلقات الصمامات وموجهيها....

3_واذا كان اسود غامق يدل على ان البواجي تحتاج الى تغيير بالكامل واشتراء بواجي المفضله وهي (بوش الالمانيه)افضل البواجي الموجوده في السعوديه:

4_ اذا كان هناك دخان اسود مع تقطيع في السياره وارتجاف ودخان اسود متقطع يدل على ان البلايتين خربان واذا استمر فانه يخرب عليك البواجي ...

5_ اذا نقص عندك الزيت واستغرق فتره وهو مسود ولم تغيرها فانه يخرج ايضا دخان اسود مزرق ...




((( الموضوع مطروح من اجل الفائدة ولو بشي القليل )))


----------



## eng_mer3y (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 يونيو 2009)

ليس التميز بجديد عليك يامهندسنا 
جزيت كل خير


----------

